# Cold Start Injector Wiring, Scirocco 16v



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

Finally getting around to looking at what the previous owner did with the car and it appears as though they have destroyed much of the original wiring. Once such area is the cold start injector. They had spliced into it and run extra wires to and from it. Don't quiet know what they were trying to do but those extra wires are now pulled and I have the stock ones remaining. One is green w/ white and the other is black. I'm assuming that one of them needs to be grounded correct? The green and white goes to the ignition start 12v+. I kind of followed the black wire I think to the starter.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

It's been a little while that I worked on a cold start system so I will not try to give any wire colors but the routing should be correct. Power for the cold start injector comes from the starter curcuit *or* the 15a contact on the starter solenoid. Most use the 15a on the starter and when I have ever "created" a cold start system I always tried to use that location. All grounding is done internal through the thermal-time switch. The power source wire runs to two locations, the thermal-time switch, don't remember if it is terminal W or G, with a split that also runs to one pin of the cold start injector. There is another wire which runs fron the other pin of the cold start injector to the other pin of the thermal-time switch (again either W or G). In that way power is only provided while "cranking" and the internal heating element of the thermal time switch receives power to create a "time out" period. The prior most likely did the stupid attempt of an enrichment system using the cold start injector connected to the full throttle switch.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

Whatever they did it was really ghetto. Cut back a little piece of insulation in the middle of the wire and the warp a wire on that exposed area then wrap with some cloth like tape stuff that didn't seem like ordinary electrical tape at all. Needless to say when I touched it it came apart. They grounded one of the two wires directly to the battery. This is the side that wasn't making any connection.

So both wires going to the cold start valve should at some time carry 12v+? If so then the PO grounded that crap out. Kinda scary if that's so.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

> So both wires going to the cold start valve should at some time carry 12v+?


No. One is +12v (from the starter solenoid, term. 15a), the other is ground (via thermo-time switch, 'W' pin.)
The other pin on the TTS ('G' pin) gets +12v from the ignition switch, term. 50 (Start.) 

Not seeing the hackery, I'll guess that the PO was having issues with the TTS (broken wiring, and/or faulty TTS.)
Rather than fixing it correctly, he simply ran a jumper wire from the (-) side of the CSV to the battery (-) terminal.
That'll get the CSV working, yes; but, without the TTS controlling it, it'll fire the whole time you're cranking the engine.
Nice way to flood the motor... :screwy:

Per my VW wiring diagrams:
Black is +12v (from starter), green/white is ground (via TTS, pin W.) 
At the TTS, ther G pin gets the red/black wire.


----------

